# Summer Trail Riding tips. Help please?



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Hello, I hope everyone is finding some way to beat the heat! I own a 21 year old Appendix Gelding. He is a calm gentle horse. My horses name is Rusty. I have owned Rusty for a year now and I use Rusty on trail rides. I was wondering, if any of you more experienced trail riders and horseman have any summer trail riding tips? The weather lately has been really hot outside. I live in a desert so the heat is abdry heat. Lately its been in the 100°'s, two days ago it was 104°. I have been riding everyday but in the early morning and in the evening when it starts to cool down. I have taken my horse on six mile rides. I have not taken him on those long rides at all this summer. I was in the spring, but the summer is to hot for that? Normally take him a few miles, or less because I don't want to over work him in the heat. I would absolutely appreciate some summer trail riding tips or summer tips for horses I'm general. Thank you for reading this have a wonderful day and stay cool. 

P.S. That's a photo of Rusty.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

A lot of us take a break from riding much during the summer months. I think what you are doing sound just right, riding early morning or late evening and not too hard.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I've heard this from endurance riders. Take a sponge with if you are going to be near water. Poke a string through the sponge and secure it to your saddle. When you are at the water, wet the sponge and wipe your horse with it. 

Otherwise, just take things easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Depends on the horse. Let Rusty be the one to tell you if you are going too much. Pay attention to his breathing and to his sweating. 

Is he breathing faster than normal?
Is he sweating more than normal?

It's all about knowing what is normal for your horse. 

I still ride when its over 100 degrees. I compete with my horses and a competition day might be over 100 degrees, so they need to be prepared to handle it. I'm going to be well-equipped with plenty of water and hay for them during the day, as well as electrolytes. 

Again, it's about listening to your horse and knowing what they can handle.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

I see you're riding in the water.
Sponge and string could get tangled.
I suggest making the most of the water.







We ride in the worst heat of the summer.
Sometimes 15 or more miles, we visit the river a lot.
Plus we get to cool off too.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

here in Texas if we didn't ride in the heat, we would never ride. the key is plenty of h2o for man and beast.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Maryland Rider said:


> I see you're riding in the water.
> Sponge and string could get tangled.
> I suggest making the most of the water.
> View attachment 479754
> ...


I take Rusty to the river all the time . Its a blast. What's your horses names?


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

6gun Kid said:


> here in Texas if we didn't ride in the heat, we would never ride. the key is plenty of h2o for man and beast.


Agreed! Water is always a good thing.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

beau159 said:


> Depends on the horse. Let Rusty be the one to tell you if you are going too much. Pay attention to his breathing and to his sweating.
> 
> Is he breathing faster than normal?
> Is he sweating more than normal?
> ...


Thanks for the tips! P.S where do u buy electrolytes?


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

usandpets said:


> I've heard this from endurance riders. Take a sponge with if you are going to be near water. Poke a string through the sponge and secure it to your saddle. When you are at the water, wet the sponge and wipe your horse with it.
> 
> Otherwise, just take things easy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for the tips!
Stay cool!


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Oreos Girl said:


> A lot of us take a break from riding much during the summer months. I think what you are doing sound just right, riding early morning or late evening and not too hard.


Thanks! Stay cool!


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

All good ideas.

A few less pounds on Rusty would help him more than anything. If we are going to ride in the heat, I like to see their ribs.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I dunno. From what I've seen, most if not all horses can handle the heat way better than I can. So my suggestions are

1) Go early, before it heats up too much.

2) Go in the evening, after it starts to cool down. I'm even trying to talk my riding partner into going at night, if there's a good moon.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Farm and feed and many tack stores stock electrolytes. Never hurts to have a tube in your supply box.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Maryland Rider said:


> I see you're riding in the water.
> Sponge and string could get tangled.
> I suggest making the most of the water.
> View attachment 479754
> ...


The string for the sponge doesn't have to be very long. Just long enough to secure it. Not much different than having a pommel bag or saddle bag on the back. We use beverage holders secured to a D ring on the front of the saddles. Sure it might get under your knee when getting on but hardly in the way when riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We are such wimps here. If the temp is over 85 nobody rides much. But it's because WEare too hot, not the horses.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup just ride earlier or later and let him tell you when its too much. If youre near a river riding out to it and swimming is a great work out while also keeping him cooled down :]. Last night a big group of us went for a night trail ride about 2 hours and all horses were absolutely fine it was still in the 100s. If I didn't ride just cause it was hot id never ride.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> We are such wimps here. If the temp is over 85 nobody rides much. But it's because WEare too hot, not the horses.


Lol Tinyliney here I ride in 70-80 degree weather. I mean it gets hot but not as hot in the 100°s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Yup just ride earlier or later and let him tell you when its too much. If youre near a river riding out to it and swimming is a great work out while also keeping him cooled down :]. Last night a big group of us went for a night trail ride about 2 hours and all horses were absolutely fine it was still in the 100s. If I didn't ride just cause it was hot id never ride.


How did you see at night where to ride. My Rusty is a very clumsy boy and trips over himself. So idk if riding at night is a good idea. I would have to wait in water because I ride alone most of time. Everyone is normally too busy to ride with me. I am not allowed to go swimming without another rider for safety reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It was dark but aside from some side stepping at shadows none of the horses had a problem. I could see just fine obviously not as great as during the day but the people i was with know the area pretty well anyways. I love night rides.You dont really have to swim evry time but let him splash a bit and get a drink and he should be alright. Just don't go trying to do an endurance ride,take it easy and pay attention to how he is doing. Work up to the frther distances but most of all try to go earlier or later in the day .


----------



## brookiecookie (May 12, 2014)

What you're doing is fine. However if you want to do longer rides take them but have frequent breaks. Make it a habit to slow down when you come to water and let him take his fill. Bring a camera and just relax with your horse, it is almost too hot for anything else.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Definitely take it slow. I live in central Arizona and its HOT with little to no water to be found. The horses generally do better than I do as long as they're in shape. I let them put on a few pounds in winter and then trim down some in spring. However, since you're riding alone, early morning and evening are the best ideas. You just never know when or how youre going to have a problem. As long as you're putting in a few miles a couple times a week you're keeping Rusty in shape and will be able to pick it back up in the fall. Happy Trails!


----------

